# ONR North Renfrew Sub. 1st N-Scale Layout



## brik-el

Hello Everyone.

Finally I had enough $ to go and buy some materials.
I got some ply wood, and some pink Insulation boards, and some adhesives.

I cut the board to a 3' x 6' layout.

Here is what it looks like at the moment.









Tomorrow I will add a base to it. 

Wish me luck, this is my first time doing this solo.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

Good luck.. You can do it!!


----------



## Carl

Fantastic, another new layout coming about. Look forward to it's progress. :appl:


----------



## dablaze

Good luck! I will definitely be watching it, being an "Ontario Northlander" myself. I have lots of pics of North bay area ONR stuff as well as pretty much every ONR book if you are looking for back ground info.

Why don't you give us a little blurb on what the N. Renfrew sub of the ONR is about? Industry, passenger, ect. (I am assuming that this is a freelance sub of the ONR)

Wish I was moving forward too!

Craig


----------



## brik-el

Ok, this is a fictional Railway.
Canadian Pacific decided their route to the west through Renfrew County was obsolete.

From Smith Falls to Matawa.
I live between Castleford and Cobden on the following Map.










Ontario Northlands home is in North Bay which is only about an hour from Matawa.










Seeing this as an opportunity to transport goods from up the line down closer to the New York border, on their own tracks, was genius.

Now without having to pay CN for trackage rights, ONR starts to see better profits. 

ONR was given rights to maneuver Military equipment out of BASE PETAWAWA. 

With their expansion into Renfrew County, ONR was able to obtain shipping rights for our massive logging and lumber operations. Our plentiful Cash Crops, and even getting the KI contract *(they make filing cabinets)* was a major plus. KI is located in the City of Pembroke.

ONR was also given exclusive rights to transport hazardous waste from CHALK RIVERS reactor. Also they were handed the transportation rights to haul the isotopes they create there.

ONR is the exclusive carrier of the NEW YORK TIMES paper the New York Times prints on.
In 1926, The Spruce Falls Power and Paper Company was incorporated under joint ownership of Kimberly-Clark and The New York Times. 

They also haul most of the Minerals from mines in Northern Ontario.


My Layout will represent a Stop-over along the way from North Bay to Smith Falls somewhere in Northern Renfrew County. So it will be mostly a forrested layout.

I will probably have a working Saw Mill/ Lumber yard, and a Mine of some sort.

Some day I plan on Modeling the whole ONR Renfrew County Sub. From North Bay to Smith Falls. But for now, and this being my first layout, a small diorama will suffice.

Thanks for reading this. Sorry for any Grammar mistakes or weird wording. Its how we talk up here.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dablaze

Very cool, I like it! Really flows well with the ONR's history.

Craig


----------



## xrunner

brik-el said:


> Wish me luck, this is my first time doing this solo.


Good Luck.


----------



## DianneB

I lived in southern Ontario and went to college in Kirkland Lake, 1969-1972, and made MANY trips on the ONR! In 1969 they had the only wooden combine that I had ever seen in regular service.

Glad to see someone modelling it!


----------



## brik-el

Another little tid-bit about the ONR.

If you want to hitch-hike into Northern Ontario, walk down the ONR tracks.
They have been known to stop and pick people up!!!

Also every winter, you can load yer snowmachine up in some of the ONR boxcars.
They will take you up North and drop you and yer snowmachine off where you want.!


----------



## brik-el

DianneB said:


> I lived in southern Ontario and went to college in Kirkland Lake, 1969-1972, and made MANY trips on the ONR! In 1969 they had the only wooden combine that I had ever seen in regular service.
> 
> Glad to see someone modelling it!


I once lived in Englehart.


----------



## DianneB

Ah, a Northerner! You might get a kick from my first trip on the ONR....

I took the train up to Kirkland Lake for the first time in the fall of 1969. The trip on the ONR stared at Union Station in Toronto, one of the largest cities in Canada, aboard the Northlander and the transfer to the transfer to the Rouyn-Noranda branch happened in the middle of the night. The Northlander stopped at a small wooden station in the middle of nowhere (or so it seemed). The station was all locked up and there was nobody around as the Northlander pulled away and left four or five of us standing alone in the chilly night with only the light of a couple of bare bulbs on the station overhang. There were no other lights visible and no sign of civilization at all as I waited, wondering if we had been abandoned!

Quite some time later, a pair of marker lights could be seen slowly moving up from the south, the direction from which we had come and in time I could make out that the lights were those of a caboose. A short train of less than half a dozen cars backed into the station and came to a stop. The other people that were waiting with me climbed aboard an old wooden rail car so I followed.

The car was a 'combine' - half freight and half passenger, all wood, painted off-white inside including the wooden slat seats. Even the windows were wooden sash frame and could be opened! We were the only passengers so I settled down in one of the VERY uncomfortable seats as the train pulled slowly out of the station, took a switch off the main line, and headed east.

Not long after leaving the switch a very elderly gentleman in a long night shirt and nothing else but a conductor's cap appeared from the freight end of the car, collected the tickets, and promptly fell asleep again in an empty seat! I wondered if he were going to pass out Winchesters to help fight off the Indians! The whole scene could have been in the 1800s rather than 1969.

The track from the junction to Kirkland lake was uneven and as crooked as a hound's hind leg so the train never reached any speed much beyond a a trot and it would have been very difficult to walk without being pitched one way or the other! The track as so crooked I am surprised we never saw our locomotive light passing us going the other way! I began to wonder what I had gotten myself into....

Around 5 a.m. we stopped at a station but there was no announcement - one simply had to look out the window and read the sign on the station - "Kirkland Lake".

That was my first trip on the ONR. There were many more over the three years but I never did see that wooden combine again. Too bad - it had CHARACTER!


----------



## brik-el

Holy Crap.

That sounds like a lot of fun.

I can't even being to understand how life was like back then. I'm an 80's baby. 

Would you do it all over again?


Nowadays you can take a train all the way there in one shot.


----------



## DianneB

It was the experience of a lifetime! Coming from "civilized" southern Ontario and finding myself on a wooden combination in the middle of the night was like stepping back to the 1800s and I would do it again with glee!

I did a LOT of hiking while in college, mostly east of Kirkland, and usually used the ONR right of way to get out in the bush. The freight trains ran so slow around the tight turns, one could catch up to the caboose and climb up on the platform to catch a ride. On many occasions the crew would figure out what I was doing and invite me to ride inside out of the weather and enjoy a coffee. The proviso was that I had to de-train before the train reached Kirkland Lake because if the station master saw a civilian aboard, the crew would get into trouble.

I have many stories around the ONR from my college days


----------



## Carl

Very nice story....can freeze your a_ _ off up there.


----------



## brik-el

Ok here is what I was doing last night.
For now It's just a rough outline.
I'll post a pic later of where elevation, water, and the such will be.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Have you considered moving the switch machines under the table? It makes for a cleaner appearance.


----------



## Carl

Like the track plan. Might give some thought to how to hide the turn-out motors. Maybe underneath or landscaping.


----------



## brik-el

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Have you considered moving the switch machines under the table? It makes for a cleaner appearance.


I'm not that advanced yet. 
Plus they aren't electrified switches.
They will most likely be landscaped into something.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They could be electrified...


----------



## New Berlin RR

very nice set up, can't wait to see progress!!


----------



## brik-el

Here is what I hope to make it look like.
But from watchin and seein everyone else's layouts grow, I've learned they can change on a whim.


----------



## dablaze

I would add a passing siding somewhere. possibly along the front and have the industry sidings come off of that.

Otherwise looks cool!

Craig


----------



## seabilliau

Are you going to have enough grade on that left hand curve on the right side of the image coming off the bridge to make that tunnel?


----------



## brik-el

seabilliau said:


> Are you going to have enough grade on that left hand curve on the right side of the image coming off the bridge to make that tunnel?


I'm hoping so. The incline will start right after the switching track.
But as of right now its still just a rough copy.


----------



## brik-el

Well so far today I added some frame work under the bench.
It isn't the prettiest, but it rises the layout enough that wires can run under it.


----------



## brik-el

dablaze said:


> I would add a passing siding somewhere. possibly along the front and have the industry sidings come off of that.
> 
> Craig


Not sure if I have enough track left to do that.
But if I do, that's a good idea and will try it out!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dablaze

In a couple of weeks I will be in Ottawa, where i might have some N scale track, if I do I will send it to you...of course you may have already laid your track by then.


Craig


----------



## brik-el

dablaze said:


> In a couple of weeks I will be in Ottawa, where i might have some N scale track, if I do I will send it to you...of course you may have already laid your track by then.
> 
> 
> Craig


Hey thanks man, thats very awesome of you to offer that.
However, I found a bunch of tracks in my model building box! 

Here is the revised industrial spur. It gave me more room to add an extra spur.


----------



## Ranger

looks like you are off to a great start.


----------



## brik-el

Since I don't have a hobby store close to me, and the internet stores make me wait, I tried this..............


----------



## dablaze

I like it! Keep it up. Thats exactly what I was thinking.

Craig


----------



## brik-el

Today I did some more work.
Got the bridge in place for the gap.
Started on the other incline.
I really want to try laying some cork roadbed, so maybe I'll try that tomorrow.

Here's a pic....










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dablaze

Just fyi, on the CP line out of Mattawa and into what they call the Tembec turn heading to the paper mills in Quebec, there Is a very cool old long and high trestle bridge. Its not Onr, bur within a few miles of ONR trackage and your bridge just brings back memories of that area. I will have to post some pics.

Craig


----------



## Ranger

looking good


----------



## brik-el

dablaze said:


> Just fyi, on the CP line out of Mattawa and into what they call the Tembec turn heading to the paper mills in Quebec, there Is a very cool old long and high trestle bridge. Its not Onr, bur within a few miles of ONR trackage and your bridge just brings back memories of that area. I will have to post some pics.
> 
> Craig


I've seen it and been on it!

We're trying to lobby CP to let us use it for a Snowmobile trail.


----------



## brik-el

I finished the other incline this afternoon.
Now on to shaping the river.......


----------



## brik-el

Well after a few mistakes, I've finished the "for now" shape of the river.

Gotta find some sandpaper and go at it with that.

Some pics? Sure, here ya go...............


----------



## Ranger

wow.. looks like you have been busy. Looking good!!


----------



## brik-el

Ranger said:


> wow.. looks like you have been busy. Looking good!!


I kinda, sorta don't have a life.
So this is what I do when I get home from work.
I start at 4am everyday. Mondays, Thursdays, and Sundays I'm home by 8am.
Tuesday, Friday Saturday I'm home by 12pm. Wednesday is my only full day off.
I deliver bread if you're wondering.

SO when I get home, I get on the Model Railroad work.
Usually till I go to bed at 10pm.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

I started to lay the cork roadbed today.........


----------



## brik-el

Got a bit more done yesterday.....


----------



## Carl

Not to sure I want to walk on the tracks in the dead of winter  And living in south Texas, what is "snow"?


----------



## UPBigBoy

A turnout on a bridge is not very common but it has been done but usually the will put the switch just before or after the bridge.


----------



## brik-el

UPBigBoy said:


> A turnout on a bridge is not very common but it has been done but usually the will put the switch just before or after the bridge.


I know its rare, but it had to be done to maximize the use of the space.

Its only a spur to the mine, and i don't think I'll ever back a freight in there.
Just a local will go in and gather the cars.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Carl;150105 And living in south Texas said:


> Its this stuff that can make your car do unexpected donuts, fishtails, and can even make you collide with other objects!!!!! lol :laugh:
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Today I finished laying the roadbed on the mainline......



















Now I have to fill in this space. I have to make the ground level up to the switch. I plan on having a mine up on a hill here........


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice layout ... I especially like the twist-n-turn of the snake river!

TJ


----------



## Carl

Excellent work and the river looks like a river that one would expect.


----------



## brik-el

I did some more work last night and today.......

In this pic I have leveled the ground up, and laid the roadbed. (none of the actual track is ready yet.)
I plan on adding a mountain here to cover up the tracks at the back, and for the mining area.









I might put retaining walls along here, or maybe just a steep slope.









Just another shot..


----------



## brik-el

So I started to build the "skeleton" of my landscape.
I plan to plaster it all over once I've settled on the final look.

I choose to build the hills and such with small cubes, in hopes for creating crevices in rock outcrops. 

Here are a few pics of what I've done so far......................


----------



## Carl

Have really have done some work.......very nice.


----------



## brik-el

Ok guys, lets take a small break from the layout.

Here is the Control Pack my dad gave me.




























*Now do you see the little wire thingy stuck in the back there?*










*Here, let me take it out and show you guys......*










So this only came with one. Dad said he lost the other one years ago.
My QUESTION is.....
Where can I buy more of these little things?
I'm in Canada, so we DO NOT have *RADIO SHACK *(anymore). We have The Source, which is still Radio Shack.

Wal-Mart doesn't carry anything like this.
I haven't tried Home Depot yet.

So if anybody knows, please help.

I will update later today with more of my Layout!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UPBigBoy

brik-el said:


> Ok guys, lets take a small break from the layout.
> 
> Here is the Control Pack my dad gave me.
> 
> "CLIP"
> 
> *Now do you see the little wire thingy stuck in the back there?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here, let me take it out and show you guys......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this only came with one. Dad said he lost the other one years ago.
> My QUESTION is.....
> Where can I buy more of these little things?
> I'm in Canada, so we DO NOT have *RADIO SHACK *(anymore). We have The Source, which is still Radio Shack.
> 
> Wal-Mart doesn't carry anything like this.
> I haven't tried Home Depot yet.
> 
> So if anybody knows, please help.
> 
> I will update later today with more of my Layout!!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's a female spade connector - probably 1/4" or 5/16"; take it with you and go to the automotive section of Walmart, Canadian Tire or an automotive parts store - they are really cheap. You can solder them to the wires or get a cheap pair of crimpers to crimp the connector to the wire, soldering is the best way to go. If you are going to solder them make sure you use a rosin flux and NOT acid core solder.

Jim


----------



## Ranger

home depot or lowes should carry them.


----------



## brik-el

Sweet!
Thanks guys.
I'll try Wal-Mart again. This time I'll bring the piece.

I have to deliver bread there in the morning, so might as-well try there first!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

So I'm almost finished the BIG HILL that is opposite the mining area.
I just need to pick up some tunnel portals, and some abutments. 
Then I can fine tune the rest of the hill.

I turned the layout around so the back was facing me, so I could work on it.
Here are some pics....................











*YES! I am watching DR.WHO!!*


















I forgot to take a picture of the back, but yes it has open spots to fit my hands in the tunnel.


----------



## joed2323

wow brik-el 

Your layout is coming along nicely:thumbsup: You are really doing a good job with your layout.
Its really good to see you devoted to your layout build in the heart of summer. Makes me want to get going on my layout, keep up the good work, keep us posted.


----------



## brik-el

Hey guys I just got these this morning.
Found them at Wal-Mart in the car stereo section.

One with the FLASH ON










One with the FLASH OFF










Now what size of wire should i use for the main wire?
18 gauge or smaller?
You have seen the size of my layout, so some of you vets should have a good idea.
I plan on going to get wire later this morning.
Thanks again


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd consider #16 for the main bus, that should be sufficient and offer minimal voltage drops.


----------



## UPBigBoy

Myself, I would use 14 guage wire for the main buss and 20/22 guage for the drop down feeders; remember to keep the feeders as short as possible. You are going to need a crimp tool for these as the are not the solder type.

Jim


----------



## brik-el

So took a trip into town and got this stuff..............










got more wire than what is shown.

So it was $50 bucks CDN for all this stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd recommend against using tape on the connections, doesn't last long enough. I've been using Liquid Tape lately for this kind of wiring.


----------



## brik-el

The tape is for under the table.
When I connect the wires.
Couldn't find those suitcase thingys!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Alrighty then...........

So all day yesterday I was laying the track and getting it glued down.
I had to use glue cause the nails weren't holding the track down to the foam board.

Today I'm going to wire up this baby.
If all goes well and I don't burn the house down, I should have a video of the inaugural run.

I have never soder'd anything before. 
I'm gonna be putting some tin foil down around where I'm sodering, so I don't melt the layout.

Wish me luck.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zorba

how about some teaser photos?


----------



## brik-el

Where to begin?
Sodering was, well lets just say different.
After the first 2, I kinda got the hang of it.
I'll tell you though, I'll be sodering before I put in any scenery next time.



















After I was done, I sanded all the parts where the soder touched the rail.


Now the wiring is pretty basic stuff.
You can't see it in the first pic, but I have a bunch of eye hooks. I used them to hold up the wiring. The Electrical tape is there cause I haven't taken it down yet.




















One more thing. Next time I'm for sure building my own bench for the layout.
Having to move this thing around on a table sucks.

Anywho, after I do some things on the HONEY-DO list, I will hook up the controller.

Be prepared...................


----------



## brik-el

A little something for u guys.........
Before you say it, yes I have a speeding problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bgZRSpqVAo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ranger

brik-el said:


> A little something for u guys.........
> Before you say it, yes I have a speeding problem.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bgZRSpqVAo&feature=youtu.be


You have a speeding problem :laugh: just kidding, looking good


----------



## brik-el

I realized that these trains are old.
I tried some of my newer engines and they are quiet.
Don't even need as much throttle to get them going.

Guess I gotta find me some new Engines. 
I'll do that and paint up the new ONR colours.


----------



## zorba

nice work


----------



## brik-el

I figure I need to make more contact points going up the hill, so today I will be sodering in more wires.

Then hopefully that fixes the pulling problem up the hill. (Besides the fact that I need new Engines)
I should be then able to finish mocking up the big mountain, and get ready for plaster!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zorba

Love the handle Brik-el. an obvious superman fan. 

even think of doing a track in the classic S shield shape


----------



## brik-el

My ultimate railroads that I would love to model is a toss up between, 
ONR Renfrew County: NORTH BAY to SMITH FALLS.(fictional)

or

METROPOLIS to GOTHAM CITY (fictional)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

Very nice track layout.


----------



## dablaze

I absolutely plan to do the ONR North bay yard one day, but with my failing eyesight, its going to be expensive to do it in G scale lol.

Craig


----------



## zorba

brik-el said:


> METROPOLIS to GOTHAM CITY (fictional)
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


you mean a metropolis -> gotham -> star city loop 

through an offshoot to smallville while we're at it


----------



## brik-el

zorba said:


> you mean a metropolis -> gotham -> star city loop
> 
> through an offshoot to smallville while we're at it


Metropolis to Smallville would in itself be a huge layout.

It probably would be loaded with LexCorp container Trains.
A special Kryptonite box car. S.T.A.R. Labs 
Soder Cola tankers.

LOL I could go on forever about DC COMICS.

Yikes, Brain overload on my two Favourite things coming together...................
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

dablaze said:


> I absolutely plan to do the ONR North bay yard one day, but with my failing eyesight, its going to be expensive to do it in G scale lol.
> 
> Craig


Might aswell go buy yerself a couple hundred acres and build the real thing!
I would so come play with that train set!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

So, back on topic.

Over the last few days I have been building the mountain for my layout.
Well guess what? 
I finished it this morning.

Here are a few pics.........





































Next step.....

Plaster!

But I might make a video first.........


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good.


----------



## dablaze

Definitely looking good for sure! Love the site lines in that last shot!

One small suggestion would be to add to the section of raised mountain near the mine where the track runs along cliff side. It will give you more of a scenic area to build a bit of separation between the two tunnel scenes. Under what I coloured green, I would add a bit more of a foam slope. Just my suggestion though...










Craig


----------



## brik-el

I agree with what you're saying.
I originally wanted a small town in that area, but looking at it now I won't.

I like your suggestion and will do something like that later.

Upon further examination, I'll prob only put 1 or 2 houses on this layout.

I kinda want to make it all forest. 
But there will be a road that runs through here somewheres.
I want a sawmill, and a paper factory. Also maybe a steel mill.
Probably a small farm and that would be it for this layout.

After seeing this come together, I cannot wait to build an even larger one.
Got some great Ideas brewing in my head.

I have a video coming, should be ready in about 15 minutes or so.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Here is my latest video.

Yes, as you can see the trains are running slower than usual.

enjoy these loud 30 + year old engines.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrE3HyDOTXA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ranger

Looking good


----------



## brik-el

I added some more to the mountain this morning. 
So I'm going to wait for it to dry before I start plastering it.

Here are some pics....


----------



## Carl

Just a quick thought.....rock/dirt hillsides have a slope of somewhere around +/- 70 degrees to 1 degree. Solid rock hillsides can almost at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## brik-el

I'm pretty much basing these hills on where I live.

We don't have mountains here, just really big hills.
That's why its all soft slopes.


----------



## Kilian

How are you gonna cover all the foam layers? You gonna cover in plaster cloth?


----------



## Kilian

Oh. You can get the suitcase clips online. Not really available in Canada.


----------



## dablaze

Thats exactly what I was talking about, really divides those two portals up!

Your method of building mountains is exactly the same as on my layout. Must be because of the regional similarities! 

Just for some reference... 

Keep it up!

Craig


----------



## zorba

thats a cool video. i like the camera mounted on the train.


----------



## brik-el

Kilian said:


> How are you gonna cover all the foam layers? You gonna cover in plaster cloth?


Yes. I have layered the foam board so that when the plaster cloth covers it, it will look like(hopefully) natural layers of rock and earth.

I know it kinda looks weird without it, but bear with me.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waltr

You don't really need plaster cloth. Just plaster.
Check the building of this light weight module (scenery is on page 2).
http://www.railwayeng.com/Newloop/index.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can also sculpt the edges of the foam with a curved knife tearing small chunks off to make a rough surface. Then you'll need a lot less plaster, hence less issues with it cracking.


----------



## brik-el

I'm actually thinking about making a paper mache paste and using paper towels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you ever see NIMT's tutorial on building mountains? He has some clever ideas as well.


----------



## brik-el

Well I decided to mock up a scene today instead.

Here is what I have in the making....

The Yard. I extended the yard back a bit. And where the two engines are sitting is where I want to put a Factory
And the spur by the Dirt Road will be my sawmill?lumberyard.










Yard Office










Two Homes










Homes & General Store on Main










Cottages & Farm










Hopefully these cows don't wander off. Gotta get that fence up.


----------



## Ranger

Looking good


----------



## dablaze

I like that the county road will have a bridge parallel to the train bridge, will lead to and interesting point of view.

Craig


----------



## brik-el

Ok so i tested an area with paper mache paste and paper towels.

Things I learned:
Real GOOD paper towel absorbs TOO MUCH paste.
Marker and pencil marks soak right through the paper.
ITS MESSY!!!!

Right now I can see through the paper. Hopefully it dries pure white.

Some pics..........


















I tried crinkling the paper towel to make stone cuts and shapes.
Didn't work too well.


----------



## dablaze

You can also break up the layered look by balling up some paper and glueing it down in spots before you lay the plaster as well, keep them small though.

I also score and mess up the edges of the foam first.

Its looking good though!

Craig


----------



## brik-el

I did some more of the paper mache and paper towel technique.
The brown colour seeping through in spots is from when I drew on it with a marker. I know it looks gross.
Instead of using Bounty (which soaked up the paste in seconds) I went and bought a generic brand from Wally World.
Worked much better.

I like how it looks more like a giant hill, rather than a pink structure.

Pics?

Yup.

........





































:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

After a little paint, you won't know any of those colors are there, looking great!


----------



## brik-el

Here is what I did when I came home from work today...............


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Coming along very nicely. I think this will be a great looking layout when you're done, lots of great natural landscape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

Thats going to be a nice looking layout when it's finished.


----------



## brik-el

Well, I went ahead and put some paper mache stuff in into the river bed. 
I'll be able to paint the river bed now.




























I'm thinking of putting a big rock in the middle of the river here. 
I think it would look good. It would split the river into two at this point, and make it look more realistic. 









I started to colour the ground by the mine. I don't like the colour. But I guess it'll eventually be covered with dirt and the like.
Yes that is Septembers issue of MRmag.


----------



## brik-el

So I decided I was going to build my own road today.
I have started with a cardboard template.
I plan on gluing these down to the base.
After that I will paper mache over them, so that I can give the sides of the road some slope.

That little cement culvert is actually some Lego I threw together.

Does anyone know who makes guardrails for roads?
I should probably get the metal girder ones, as opposed to the cable ones.

Here is what I've started.........


----------



## joed2323

brik-el- awesome work so far. nice job.

Pikestuff makes highway guardrails stock # 541-0012 comes in a 3-pack

Ive found that the ready mix drywall mud that comes in a bag is pretty much the same thing as woodland scenics smooth-it and alot cheaper.
Otherwise tar paper/roofing felt works really good, you can cut it without having any seams.

I like your arch bridge crossing your river, nice!


----------



## brik-el

Hey thanks joed2323!

I also found this..... http://www.sceneryexpress.com/prodinfo.asp?number=NH34111


Here is a random pic for you guys.....................


----------



## brik-el

Well I was just outside and found this sweet looking rock.
It has a flat bottom which was very nice to see.




















So I stuck it under the bridge like I had wanted to.











View from back of layout


----------



## joed2323

Sweet man, always good to find resources available at home and free:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Just found this thread and reviewed the work in progress. For someone who has never done this solo before, you sure are making it look easy and professional. Nice Job !! Can't wait for it to be finished. Keep going....we all have our noses pressed to our monitors.


----------



## Carl

That is an interesting "mountain" under your bridge


----------



## brik-el

This is what went down yesterday and today......










I traced the bottoms of the buildings and cut cardboard bases for them.










Here's a close up of the roads that I drew.










I put the paper mache stuff on the edge of the roads so the had sloped edges. I will give the roads dirt shoulders, and use the slopes as a faux ditch. I did the same for the buildings.


----------



## Carl

Like the work and using the cardboard to pre-plan is a great idea. The big rock is still there.


----------



## brik-el

The rock is now a permanent fixture.

Went ahead a did this............











The parking spot will be coloured in when paper is dry.


----------



## andrew10

where did u get the paint pens


----------



## joed2323

looking good!

Those paint pens can be found at walmart in the craft section:thumbsup:

What are you going to do about those seams on each section of your roads?? Jw


----------



## brik-el

joed2323 said:


> What are you going to do about those seams on each section of your roads?? Jw


I'm gonna make "bump" signs!

Seriously though, I'm not sure yet.
I'll think of something.

The paint pens I got at Wal-mart. I need to go back and get a yellow one.


----------



## brik-el

I placed the buildings to see how they will look.
I decided to mock up a scene.


----------



## joed2323

Wow those buildings really make a huge difference. Your layout is looking superb...

I like your idea on the "bump signs" haha


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think the buildings look super, when you get that all painted, etc. it'll be a great looking layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Well I got the paving crew out this morning, and they fixed all the holes in the road.

Then the county came out and painted the centre line.
(yes "spellcheck", that is how we Canadians spell "centre")

pics.......









I just gotta make the crossing, then the paved road should be done. I'm thinking of making it turn to dirt road before the bridge. Then again im not too sure about that.











Now, should river banks be brown?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

River banks can be brown stone or overgrown with weeds, so I'd say brown or green would work.


----------



## brik-el

Yeah, I did some more today...............


----------



## brik-el

A little something from me to you...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDKvE3pbkTg&feature=youtu.be

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Swhite503

Brik-el, I just hope my n-scale layout is half as neat as your's when I'm done.It really is looking good. Maybe I'll get up the nerve soon and show my layout in progress. Good work.


----------



## Carl

Nice to see the roads are in place.


----------



## zorba

thats awesome work. makes me wish i had n scale to be able to do elevations in a smaller space.

also, what have you used for your roads?


----------



## brik-el

zorba said:


> thats awesome work. makes me wish i had n scale to be able to do elevations in a smaller space.
> 
> also, what have you used for your roads?


I used cardboard for the base. Then to slope the edge of the roads, I used paper mache.

The gaps between the pieces of cardboard I covered with scotch tape and painted over them.

The whole thing is painted. 
I got a whole bunch of paint markers from Wal-Mart.

It took about 2 days to do what you see.

Right now I'm making an old rickety wooden bridge for traffic over the river.

Pics soon.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Well here are the pics of my rickety old bridge. 
It doesn't look like much now, but when I get the dirt road going on either side it should look sweet!

pics.................


----------



## sstlaure

I think one of your cows died


----------



## Big Ed

Nice work.:thumbsup:

The mountains will look better soon as you add some paint.
Paint will make them come alive. 

Are you going to pour some water or just paint the river?

Do you think the rock is a little to big there?
The boat has barely enough room to go around it?


----------



## joed2323

Your layout is really coming together nicely :thumbsup: 

That is a nice boulder you have there! Have you thought of maybe cracking it in half with a sledge hammer?? If a captain of a boat hits that rock he sure better get his eyes checked


----------



## andrew10

how did you do the paper mache?? evey time I try it never turns out


----------



## brik-el

andrew10 said:


> how did you do the paper mache?? evey time I try it never turns out


I put glue in a bowl. Then I added more water than I did glue and stirred it.

It became glue water? I found it worked real well, so that's what I have used since the beginning.

It is not clumpy and dries real fast & hard.


----------



## brik-el

The boulder stays as is!
Because I glued it down, and now I can pick the whole layout up just by grabbing it. 

That tugboat is not staying there. These waters are meant for 10 hp only.


----------



## andrew10

any certain type of glue?


----------



## Big Ed

brik-el said:


> The boulder stays as is!
> Because I glued it down, and now I can pick the whole layout up just by grabbing it.
> 
> That tugboat is not staying there. These waters are meant for 10 hp only.



OK OK ! The Rock of Gibraltar stays!

So....PAINT WATER OR POUR?



andrew10 said:


> any certain type of glue?


Elmer's white glue for the paper mache. 

I helped my kid on a science project years ago and made a big planet.
I took a big balloon and took 1 part flour with 2 parts water and dipped newspaper and formed it around the balloon. 
I added a bunch of Elmer's white glue too.:thumbsup: For extra strength.

But they say you don't need it. After they brought it home they played with it for a while then I was going to throw it away so I figured I would just smash it up.
I first hit it with my fist, I only hurt my hand.
I tried to step on it with my work boots on, I didn't even put a dent in it.

I took it outside and hit it with a big sledge hammer...that worked.

Let me tell you that it was solid as a rock.
And it took paint real well.

You can used paper towels in place of the newspaper but after you paint it you won't see either and newspaper is free.


----------



## Big Ed

Constructive criticism?

I think the first big flood that goes under this vehicular bridge is going to take it down.









I never saw braces positioned like that cross stream, if some debris comes rushing down the river it will either bottle neck at your braces or take the whole bridge down.

I thought I would point that out. (not rivet counting here)
If you want to put them like that be my guest.
It is your RR!


----------



## brik-el

big ed said:


> Constructive criticism?
> 
> I never saw braces positioned like that cross stream, if some debris comes rushing down the river it will either bottle neck at your braces or take the whole bridge down.
> 
> I thought I would point that out. (not rivet counting here)
> If you want to put them like that be my guest.
> It is your RR!


I understand what you are saying. Its just that all I had was some pieces of another mine, and I just threw together something quick.

I finally get to go to a hobby store on Monday. Hopefully they have some road bridges.

I'm gonna pour the water in this layout, Ed.
First I will paint the waterbed in then pour over when I get the gunk for it.:thumbsup:

Just to let you know, that is The Rock of Eternity. Its a comic book thing.

I was thinking of maybe covering the top with some grass, and maybe a tree or two. 

Oh and no use counting the rivets. These country boys on the layout only used twisted galvenized nails to hold that rickety thing together!
Now that I'm thinking about it, I think I have a few piers left that I can set underneath it.

I'll let you know how that goes.

For now, back to the layout.


----------



## Carl

Looking good........nice to here the rock stays


----------



## Big Ed

brik-el said:


> I understand what you are saying. Its just that all I had was some pieces of another mine, and I just threw together something quick.
> 
> I finally get to go to a hobby store on Monday. Hopefully they have some road bridges.
> 
> I'm gonna pour the water in this layout, Ed.
> First I will paint the waterbed in then pour over when I get the gunk for it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Just to let you know, that is The Rock of Eternity. Its a comic book thing.
> 
> I was thinking of maybe covering the top with some grass, and maybe a tree or two.
> 
> Oh and no use counting the rivets. These country boys on the layout only used twisted galvenized nails to hold that rickety thing together!
> Now that I'm thinking about it, I think I have a few piers left that I can set underneath it.
> 
> I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> For now, back to the layout.


I think a couple more rocks should be there along with the big one, I do.
It looks odd just one rock in the water.

Why don't you just turn those bridge support beams and slide them underneath? You have 4, double up on them and put 1 on each side by the banks of the river. 
Add some small rocks by their base afterwards.​


----------



## brik-el

So I finished the new old bridge. The glue is still drying.


----------



## brik-el

So I painted some things while the bridge was drying.

Here is what the layout looks like now......

































































Now should I add a little blue/green colour to the river? Or should I just keep it as a sandy bottom.?
I really think I should add something down the middle of the river to give it some sort of depth.
What say you?


----------



## txdyna65

Looks like you have made alot of progress, took me awhile to catch up and read the whole thread. I think you are doing good


----------



## joed2323

wow- you are going to need a bigger layout  You are making progress fast, before you know it this layout will be completed before no time. :thumbsup:

Your going to have to build an extension layout


----------



## brik-el

joed2323 said:


> wow- you are going to need a bigger layout  You are making progress fast, before you know it this layout will be completed before no time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Your going to have to build an extension layout


I have it already built in my head!:thumbsup:

Next one I want to have my own room for it.

Have this great idea about doing a Metropolis to Gotham City run.


----------



## Cape T/A

Nice layout! You have put it together VERY fast! And yes, I think it needs some blue water going down the stream, right now it looks as if its water coming from a nasty factory!


----------



## Carl

Nice to see all the progress you have made.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I like the layout!


----------



## brik-el

I painted some of the layout these last few days.
I actually went to the comic books store Monday, and spent most of my money there.
So I didn't end up going to the train store. I really need tunnel portals.
Next time I take more money.

Here is what I have accomplished. Bear in mind that this will all be covered with scenery someday.

I extended the main yard, and the one siding in back.


----------



## brik-el

Before....











Then....











and then...











and then....











Now........


----------



## New Berlin RR

nice work, I didn't know you equipped your engine(s) to drive on roads...can I send you some of my engines to outfit them for road use?


Love the layout


----------



## brik-el

New Berlin RR said:


> nice work, I didn't know you equipped your engine(s) to drive on roads...can I send you some of my engines to outfit them for road use?
> 
> 
> Love the layout


That's just a prototype.
You'll have to send along 6 million dollars with one Engine.
No promises that it'll work though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Make your own tunnel portals.
Some of the foam that comes from things you buy for packing protection.
The packing that you throw away. The foam, what ever you call it.

For N you shouldn't need much foam, you can draw/carve the stone front.


Not exactly like this but you will get the ideal,
here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154


----------



## New Berlin RR

brik-el said:


> That's just a prototype.
> You'll have to send along 6 million dollars with one Engine.
> No promises that it'll work though. :thumbsup:


Ill see what the guys and gals at the New Berlin train works have to say about that  LOL!!! but consider the engine sent on its way...now just have to figure out how to keep them girbles from getting too tired to move it....


----------



## brik-el

Here is a new video.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik81D-Yf9BM&feature=youtu.be

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Then again......I guess you could buy some.


----------



## brik-el

Update.....


----------



## brik-el

Hey guys! Miss me? Nah didn't think so. LOL

Well I finally got some ballast and some grass.

I did a little test area this morning. This is what it turned out to look like.

Wow does adding scenery ever bring your layout to life! This will probably be my fav part of the whole build.


----------



## Ranger

Looking good


----------



## Carl

Great progress on the layout.


----------



## sstlaure

Wow....what a difference.


----------



## tjcruiser

That's all jumping to life quite nicely! I really like the way that truss (girder?) bridge looks over the river and ravine ... a nice pairing.

TJ


----------



## norgale

I like the barn. Reminds me of New England. Nice work brick-el. pete


----------



## dablaze

Looking good! I would recommend some clumps of trees in some areas, be careful not to space them out individually everywhere, groups look a bit more natural.

..._and_ by the way, send me your address!

Craig


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Looking good. More power to you with N scale. My fingers are to fat for that small. Even my HO scale is hard.


----------



## brik-el

dablaze said:


> Looking good! I would recommend some clumps of trees in some areas, be careful not to space them out individually everywhere, groups look a bit more natural.
> 
> ..._and_ by the way, send me your address!
> 
> Craig


Lol I only have 30 trees so far. They are spread out. Guess they cleared the land here a while back.


----------



## Carl

Put the Christmas tree lights on those trees and your are ready for the season. Some folks have used some of Woodland Scencis fine ground cover to very the tree colors (light sprinkle of the WS stuff and a shot of hair spray).


----------



## brik-el

UPDATE!!


----------



## brik-el

Before....











Then....











and then...











and then....











and then....











and now.....


----------



## tjcruiser

What fun to see the sequential build pics all in a row like that ... nice work throughout!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Brik-el that layout is awesome looking.


----------



## brik-el

Here is a quick video.
It's kinda loud, so be warned.

I hope this link works.....
http://youtu.be/jRK0gi6ibAM

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323

Cool man, video works great... I see you have all the grass done. Your layout is coming along nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

That is one amazing layout. So neat to see someone building ONR!

-J.


----------



## brik-el

The NRSub has been granted a building permit.
The rail yard is to be dismantled and re-designed. 
Stay tuned.........


----------



## brik-el




----------



## Conductorjoe

For a First layout you have done very well  :thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Well looks like work has been somewhat completed.

I chose to put this in the middle of the yard because it was the only place it would fit well.

Here are pics of what I have done so far........


----------



## brik-el

I just had to add this to the layout.
I know its not where you would find it on a proto layout.
But it works fine enough for me.....


----------



## brik-el

Well I got 2 AC4400 Kato CP Golden Beavers today.

That is the good news.

The bad news. 

The curves are too tight for the 3 wheeled trucks.

More good news. I get to build a new layout!
Hooray!!

I got 2 of the exact same models of engines, however 1 of them is faster than the other. It also makes a slight whining noise. Does anyone know what that could be, and why this engine is faster?

Thanks again for watching.


----------



## brik-el

Here are my Golden Beavers. Lol I know that sounds funny.

I still have to change the road numbers on the one unit.
I'm guessing changing the 1 to a 7.
























































:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el

Reboot time......................


----------



## Raptorman83

That's a pretty aggressive demolition. What's the plan?


----------

